# Aristo "REVO" and PHOENIX P5T



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

Does anyone have a wiring diagram for this combination they are willing to share. It would be nice if Phoenix would post one at their site.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

*RE: Aristo "REVO" and PHOENIX P5T*

Phoenix tells me they're working on it. They just got the Revolution there themselves, so it shouldn't be too long before they have something posted. They say the P5 and P5T is the better (and more cost-effective) board to use with the Revolution, though the drawback is that you've got two boards instead of one as you'd have with the P9B. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Might want to monitor the Aristo forums. There's some input on the P5T over there.

Yes, Phoenix is working on a very viable product for the REVOLUTION.


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: Aristo "REVO" and PHOENIX P5T*

Thanks Stan I am the one that put it there itsmcgee and Mike Williams are one in the same.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup, sorry, Mike. I should have know that....


----------

